# Clark Kent frames anyone?



## Tad (Jan 13, 2004)

Does anyone have any info or pics of any Clark Kent frames?? I've heard of them, but hardly seen any pics of them. Rarer than hen's teeth, even on this forum. So I amazed to see one on my commute tonight! If I had had a camera with me I would have taken a picture.

The one I saw was an fs aluminium frame (maybe with a steel rear) with a rear suspension unit like a softtail. Even stranger still was that the seat stays were not tubing, but something like an i-beam. I only caught a glimpse, so I couldn't get the details.

Anyone know anything about it??


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Tad said:


> Does anyone have any info or pics of any Clark Kent frames?? I've heard of them, but hardly seen any pics of them. Rarer than hen's teeth, even on this forum. So I amazed to see one on my commute tonight! If I had had a camera with me I would have taken a picture.
> 
> The one I saw was an fs aluminium frame (maybe with a steel rear) with a rear suspension unit like a softtail. Even stranger still was that the seat stays were not tubing, but something like an i-beam. I only caught a glimpse, so I couldn't get the details.
> 
> Anyone know anything about it??


I recall C/K making a ti front end mated up to the Scott 'suspension' rear end. It was pictured in many a MBAction with T-disk and F-16 sitting in the background.

Is that what you saw?


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

Tad said:


> Does anyone have any info or pics of any Clark Kent frames?? I've heard of them, but hardly seen any pics of them. Rarer than hen's teeth, even on this forum. So I amazed to see one on my commute tonight! If I had had a camera with me I would have taken a picture.
> 
> The one I saw was an fs aluminium frame (maybe with a steel rear) with a rear suspension unit like a softtail. Even stranger still was that the seat stays were not tubing, but something like an i-beam. I only caught a glimpse, so I couldn't get the details.
> 
> Anyone know anything about it??


I know little of Clark Kent. I once heard a rumor that they did production frame building for Bontrager. This was the only time I ever heard of Bontrager outsourcing the races and racelites.

Matt Chester also seems pretty down on them. He refuses to do any modifications to the ti frames they built so as to not catch blame for their poor workmanship if the frames should fail. I think they are the only tim frames he mentions by name that he won't touch.


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

Wow, that's pretty bad. 

The only thing I remember about Clark Kent was that a few of the "Huffy" bikes that the old 7-11 road team used were built by them and others by Ben Serotta.


----------



## itsdoable (Jan 6, 2004)

Tad said:


> Does anyone have any info or pics of any Clark Kent frames?? I've heard of them, but hardly seen any pics of them.


You don't see many because most of them broke at a weld. I have a Lemond Road bike that was made by Clark Kent - it's still in one piece... but that probably because I never ride it....


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Wasn't one of the two guys involved in tax evation or some other scandal of sorts?


----------



## lebikerboy (Jan 19, 2005)

They went Chapter 11 and then disappeared around 7 years ago.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

there's a local who was flogging an ebay link on a local mtb site for his lemond ti frame and basically bragging about it being a clark-kent made frame. That was a couple weeks ago. He had a $450US opening bid and a reserve, and got a single bid and it didn't make the reserve.


----------



## Tad (Jan 13, 2004)

> I recall C/K making a ti front end mated up to the Scott 'suspension' rear end. It was pictured in many a MBAction with T-disk and F-16 sitting in the background.


It could have been ti, but the down tube was very fat. I don't think the rear suspension was a scott, but I could be wrong.



> You don't see many because most of them broke at a weld. I have a Lemond Road bike that was made by Clark Kent - it's still in one piece... but that probably because I never ride it....


From here: http://groups.google.com/group/rec.bicycles.marketplace/browse_thread/thread/95735d7fd99259a4/2320063efac29033?lnk=st&q=soderman+Vinklarek&rnum=19&hl=en



> There were several welders. The two best known are Ivo Vinklarek and Don Herr.
> Both of these guys are as good as anyone in the business, IMHO.


So there must be a few good frames lying around if these guys are any good.


----------



## Straymark (Mar 9, 2006)

Yep, they were the one's with the tax evasion problem, that, and other business issues that I'm not qualified to speak on led to their demise. I'm a local Denver wrench and at that time (mid 90's) worked at a shop who's manager was a buddy of Dean Clark, nice guy. I built some frames up for them and got "paid" by getting to pick a frame off their wall, I got a beautiful ti Lemond road frame that needed the head tube faced. One of their welders was a guy named Ivo who laid the beautiful beads on my bike which has been riding sweet for 10 years now. I just replaced a worn out Record 8spd drivetrain and put on a nice Easton carbon/Campy Chorus/Ksyrium grouppo. I've never seen a broken CK in my 10+ years wrenching here in Denver, I expect a lot of their bad rep comes from the odd business practices and rightfully pistoff employees. 
That bolt together ti front alu I-beam rear was one of their odd designs that went into production. I didn't like the idea of the I-beam rear, looked brittle/harsh like that freaky white magnesium frame from the UK. 
I really mean it when I say this road frame has some beautiful welds, I'll try to post a pic too. Rides no-hands for miles so its straight and ti just sings when you get it up to speed.
Mark


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2006)

Straymark said:


> I'm a local Denver wrench and at that time (mid 90's) worked at a shop who's manager was a buddy of Dean Clark, nice guy.


What shop did you work at?

By the way, it's Pat Clark and Dean Kent, not Dean Clark. Pat was the un-reputable one that sank the company. Beautiful welds, too bad they didn't argon back-purge. I've seen lots of cracked C/K's. I've got a beautiful C/K ti stem sitting on my desk at work. I won't ride it, because I prefer my teeth ~in~ my mouth.


----------



## Straymark (Mar 9, 2006)

*thanks for the name correction*



indigosky said:


> What shop did you work at?
> By the way, it's Pat Clark and Dean Kent, not Dean Clark. Pat was the un-reputable one that sank the company. Beautiful welds, too bad they didn't argon back-purge. I've seen lots of cracked C/K's. I've got a beautiful C/K ti stem sitting on my desk at work. I won't ride it, because I prefer my teeth ~in~ my mouth.


That sounds more like it, thanks. It's been a bunch of years since I heard the names. I met Pat, not Dean, he bailed before I moved here. 
For one summer, I worked at the Premier on Wadsworth and 1st, then moved to a ski/bike shop. How did you get to see so many cracked ones and even save a souvenir stem? Hope you weren't hurt by the shady business going down at CK.
I'm surprised to hear about the lack of argon purging, I saw another brand frame that someone said wasn't purged and it was discolored around the welds, kinda purple. Does anyone know if there is any other physical indications since mine doesn't have that puple tinge?
They were in the ti business for quite a while, I'd be surprised if they didn't do it. I saw Deans, I think some Sampsons, and a few others they private label manufactured. It's funny that I've never seen a broken one since two other local guys here have seen so many.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

There's a canadian store with a housebrand called Eclipse which sources their Ti frames from russia, and their first version which had a polished finish also didn't have the back-purging done and hasdthe rainbow discolouration inside the tubes... which is the ol' tell-tale sign of oxygen contamination of the welds.


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

a friend had a F16 (18?) titanium frame around 95. man that thing was soooo flexy. with magura raceline brakes onboard you wouldnt believe it was possible for a seatstay to bow out that much


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2006)

Straymark said:


> For one summer, I worked at the Premier on Wadsworth and 1st, then moved to a ski/bike shop. How did you get to see so many cracked ones and even save a souvenir stem?


Hey cool on working at Premier, I worked at the Denver Spoke on and off from 87-95. I was over at Mountain Bike Specialists on Alemeda (the Denver Spoke warehouse and Clark Kent production facility) about 3 times a week picking up bikes. It was always cool to be able to see the early prototypes of the work they were doing (machined brakes, pinapple hubs, etc.)

The whole thing went down poorly from what I remember. By that time I was living in Boulder, and didn't get down to Denver too often. Basically they had so many warrantee frames, that they couldn't afford to fix all their problems and went out of business.

The thing that kills me is that on the stem I have and a C/K ti front triangle I still have, the welds are on par with Moots, i.e. perfect even, flat beads. They look impecable! Then you look inside and its purple, blue all over the place. :nono:


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

And if you look on the inside of say a raceface ti stem (which was made by litespeed), a ballistic Ti stem (welded up in taiwan) or HECK, a FatBottom Titanium stem (which was made in Iran of all places) and they all have nice clean well-purged weld zones without any discolouration of any sort.


----------



## Singlecrack (Jun 14, 2005)

*Clark Kent Photos*

Hello all, I stumbled upon this thread by accident but since I'm here, I will post some photos of my 1.5 CK frames. The "whole" frame is a ti "wiggle" tube frame made near the end of CK. Just to debunk some of the rumors on this thread, I have never seen a broken ti frame from CK and this frame that I have has about ten years of riding on it with nothing but smiles!

The other frame is the front triangle to one of the freaky bolt together fullsuspension bikes that CK put out (originally under the Scott name). It was a bad idea but I can't exactly fault them for trying since it was in the early days of full suspension.

Straymark - you should contact me. We used to work together at Premier and I have been trying to get in touch with you. I'm in the book in Loveland.

So, enjoy the photos and If you have a CK, enjoy the bike. They did not go out of business due to quality problems. Listen to straymark. They went under due to poor business practices, some of which I could only speak of in trusted company (you know what I mean Mark?)

- Chris


----------



## Singlecrack (Jun 14, 2005)

*OK, having trouble with the attachments...*

Well, somethings wrong with my attempts to attach photos. I'll figure this out and post them later. You can also e-mail me if you want some.

Later,

Chris


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

cellmer said:


> Hello all, I stumbled upon this thread by accident but since I'm here, I will post some photos of my 1.5 CK frames. The "whole" frame is a ti "wiggle" tube frame made near the end of CK. Just to debunk some of the rumors on this thread, I have never seen a broken ti frame from CK and this frame that I have has about ten years of riding on it with nothing but smiles!


How are direct quotes from people who's personally seen broken C/K frames as well as the evidence of their lack of argon-purging INSIDE the weld zones counted as "rumours" ?!?

Nice pics of your frame, but if you're gonna take the time to show a picture of a weld zone, showing the INSIDE of the frame would have been better when its that area of the zone which shows the discolouration from the lack of purging, not the exterior which had argon flowing over it when the tig welder was working its magic.

See that's the point to this discussion. When you weld with electricity, you heat the metal so hot and so quickly around the welds, that oxygen molecules in the surrounding air will contaminate the welds and you get those fun rainbow colours afterwards to show you that its taken place. That's why MIG/TIG welding is properly done with an inert-gas purging around the outside of the structure (where the torch is held) and the INSIDE also. Argon is the main inert gas used for such work, and not back-purging is usually a sign of cheapness (not that tanks of argon are that expensive but don't have to refill them as often if you're not back-purging the parts/frames when welding, and CK is already known to have had financing issues) or laziness.


----------



## Singlecrack (Jun 14, 2005)

*Sorry to get your dander up...*

Sorry to get you excited about the topic here Dee eight. I do not claim to be an expert on CK's welding practices (you've figured this out by now) but the point I was trying to make was that CK did make some nice products. Although I can not personally verify this, I don't think there frame welding was entirely without the proper gas purging. Where you and I may find common ground is in the shady business practices leading to some short cuts in production process. We sold allot of CK frames and I still keep up with some people that have them. They are still in great shape and show no signs of cracking or other types of failure. (We warrantied countless numbers of broken Kleins and Stumpjupers bak in the day however.) I looked inside my head tube and seat tube and I can't see any of the signs you mention but it's 11 years old so who knows.

I also will hold strong to my opinion that frame failure was not the reason CK went out of business. I know that both Don Herr and Ivo were experienced welders and my assumption would be that (as you stated) financial issues may have led to short cuts but not from the beginning. They really did make some nice products.

But anyway, sorry again to stir things up. This is a dead end argument anyway since they are gone and nobody is really in the market for old CK frames.

Later,

Chris


----------



## EndoRando (Sep 21, 2004)

*Still have mine...*

...although it's been relegated to trainer and city duty. There were a few sold in Anchorage, both road and mountain, when Clark Kent was new. At least one mountain frame I know of cracked along the length of the top tube, running longitudinally, starting at the seat tube junction and cracking forward about three inches. It belonged to my friend Nels and although he had a weld bead laid on top of the cracked tube, the bead eventually cracked also.

Mine hasn't been without problems. The welded on ears that pinch the seattube around the seatpost had to be cranked down so tightly to keep the post from slipping, that one of them eventually tore at its weld. I wound up cutting both ears off, filing the welds smooth, and slipping a seat collar on. While I was at it, I removed the brake housing stop on the seatstays for a cleaner look with V-brakes.

Since the few Clark Kent frames that I knew of were so hit and miss for quality, I decided to prolong mine's life by mounting it on the trainer for winters, or mounting slicks on for city duty in the summers. It is a blast to ride still, so I hope it hangs in there for years to come. The welds are of a very even appearance, the ride quality is forgiving while at the same time transfers power well.

Those of you that still own one, don't despair completely, I still know of two road bikes that have been completely reliable. If you are thinking of adding one to the stable, if it hasn't cracked yet chances are it won't. Here's a few pics, check out my custom stem touch!

Rando


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2006)

cellmer said:


> The other frame is the front triangle to one of the freaky bolt together fullsuspension bikes that CK put out (originally under the Scott name). It was a bad idea but I can't exactly fault them for trying since it was in the early days of full suspension.
> 
> - Chris


Chris,

I've got one of the same full suspension front triangles except with the "wiggle" tubes, like your complete frame. Same red decals, great condition.

Any interest in trading front triangles? I planned to do some wall art/light fixture with it, and the straight tube front triangle lends itself better to the design in my head than the wiggle tubes. PM me if you are interested. Thanks!


----------



## Straymark (Mar 9, 2006)

Took a look at the inside of the seat cluster and head tube for any discoloration and there is nothing but a slightly darker ring, the welds look like they were purged. Here, hopefully, is a picture of the seat cluster welds with internally routed brake cable. I had a real hard time using this digital camera and will try my first pic upload.
Mark

guess i need a better photo host


----------



## charliekeri (Jun 26, 2006)

*Hey I've got an C*K F14*

I've owned a CK F14 since 1995. I restumbled across this forum when I regoogled Clark Kent. I think I got the most info from you guys after searching and researching about the company and the frames. Thanks.

Anyhow my CK has treated me and continues to treat me well. No problems with it whatsoever. I weigh about 185 and I haven't been easy on her. Her and I have taken some very hard hits here in SE pa. Ivo's name is on my toptube and I don't think he would knowingly cut a bad corner. My welds look good from the inside. IMHO the bike is as solid as any 1995 Ti frame. The S shaped stays make it kind of wiggly, but that's a matter of opinion/preference. They haven't bothered me, but a rear brake booster has always been a necessity. I will try to post a pic of her. If anyone would like to talk about CK or drop me a line don't hesitate.

-Charlie


----------



## harzkristall (Jul 6, 2006)

*i kidnapped one to europe...*

i have a F-14 frame from 95 in believe.
bought the frame last year from a collector. 
frame is in very nice condition.
frame has no brake housing stop, 
i so far just saw pictures of frames provided with that.
maybe it was a quite late frame then.
i built it up around x-mas time and started riding
it some months ago. 
it's the best fitting / handling bike i've had so far.
i really love it.
ok, pictures:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

harzkristall said:


> i have a F-14 frame from 95 in believe.
> bought the frame last year from a collector.
> frame is in very nice condition.
> frame has no brake housing stop,
> ...


Pretty bike. Nice cranks too. :thumbsup:


----------



## harzkristall (Jul 6, 2006)

*my ck image compilation*

thx for the compliments eric, i apprecitate.
i looked up images i found on the net over the 
last 3 years showing clark kent bikes.
i know of 4 different mountain models they designed.
- F-12 entry level ti frame. finish is sandplasted i think
- F-14 mid level frame but bended seatstays, i think it was one the first ti frames with that 
feature
- F-16 funny wiggle design. polished finish
- F-16 Z-Link FS frame with the F-16 wiggle main triangle
- Cro-Mag ck's steelframe

then i just saw halv of a FS frame which could be a F-14 Z-Link. have fun with it cellmer,
should be a very rare bird...
one month ago there was one on ebay which i never saw before. this one has a bended 
toptube and ugly decals.

maybe someone can help out with the model names of the last 2 ones. thx

have fun with the pix...
cheers
uli


----------



## cmdrpiffle (May 8, 2004)

*F12 - F14*

Got both of them, sitting in my garage. I got the F12 in 1994, the F14 a year later.

I rode the F12 a couple of weeks ago down Braille at Demo. I originally noticed a crack about 2 years after it was built in front of the seat tube cluster on the top tube. Migrated about an inch. I sent it to Pat, and he 'fixed' it and sent it back. The fix was an internal weld and a sleeve put on the inside. Thereafter, needing a smaller diameter seatpost.

I've got nothing but good things to say about the frames. The welds are as beautiful as they come. I regret scotchpad'ing all of the decals off due to a sponsor issue. I had the medium blue lettering on both bikes.

The rear on the F12 is flexy enough to warrant no rear suspension. Absolute dream hardtail to ride in the rough. Light, strong, and good looking.

Maybe someday I'll post some pix. Perhaps Geofss can lend me his digital!

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## joeadnan (Oct 21, 2003)

harzkristall said:


> frame has no brake housing stop,
> i so far just saw pictures of frames provided with that.
> maybe it was a quite late frame then.


Nice bike harzkristall. The fact that the frame has the rear brake cable stop on the right of the top tube seems to suggest that it pre-dated v-brakes. Some bikes, like my '94 Obed, use a brake housing stop for the rear brake that was attached to the seatpost bolt.


----------



## pkrzystyniak (Jun 27, 2004)

Straymark said:


> Yep, they were the one's with the tax evasion problem, that, and other business issues that I'm not qualified to speak on led to their demise. I'm a local Denver wrench and at that time (mid 90's) worked at a shop who's manager was a buddy of Dean Clark, nice guy. I built some frames up for them and got "paid" by getting to pick a frame off their wall, I got a beautiful ti Lemond road frame that needed the head tube faced. One of their welders was a guy named Ivo who laid the beautiful beads on my bike which has been riding sweet for 10 years now. I just replaced a worn out Record 8spd drivetrain and put on a nice Easton carbon/Campy Chorus/Ksyrium grouppo. I've never seen a broken CK in my 10+ years wrenching here in Denver, I expect a lot of their bad rep comes from the odd business practices and rightfully pistoff employees.
> That bolt together ti front alu I-beam rear was one of their odd designs that went into production. I didn't like the idea of the I-beam rear, looked brittle/harsh like that freaky white magnesium frame from the UK.
> I really mean it when I say this road frame has some beautiful welds, I'll try to post a pic too. Rides no-hands for miles so its straight and ti just sings when you get it up to speed.
> Mark


His name is Dean Kent, partner was Pat Clark. Dean is still in Colorado working at a machine shop up north. Pat Clark "went running". Pretty much all the frames welded by Ivo Vinkralek are bullet proof. I recently sold an F-14 that was laying around for about 8 years before I built it up. My father was "paid" with this frame, among other items, after Clark Kent was unable to make good on a substantially large debt owed to him. We tried to market our pineapple hubs through Clark Kent but that deal did not work out too well. The only problem I see with Clark Kent frames is the inconsistency in workmanship. But rest assured that if your frame was welded by Ivo Vinkralek, it will not crack.


----------



## pkrzystyniak (Jun 27, 2004)

pkrzystyniak said:


> His name is Dean Kent, partner was Pat Clark. Dean is still in Colorado working at a machine shop up north. Pat Clark "went running". Pretty much all the frames welded by Ivo Vinkralek are bullet proof. I recently sold an F-14 that was laying around for about 8 years before I built it up. My father was "paid" with this frame, among other items, after Clark Kent was unable to make good on a substantially large debt owed to him. We tried to market our pineapple hubs through Clark Kent but that deal did not work out too well. The only problem I see with Clark Kent frames is the inconsistency in workmanship. But rest assured that if your frame was welded by Ivo Vinkralek, it will not crack.


more pics


----------



## charliekeri (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks for the post. I have an Ivo F-14 and you just made me feel a lot better.


----------



## geckocycles (Sep 3, 2006)

I have several main triangles from Clark Kent for cheep. They are nice inside and out. 2 frames were completed with no problems. Http://geckocycles.com

KB


----------



## harzkristall (Jul 6, 2006)

hi folkx,

i lately updated my F14 with a clark kent titanium stem ( and sweetwings cranks, but that's already since x-mas time..)
cheers
uli


----------



## RIKIRIKI (Apr 21, 2007)

Hi, Im new and my English is not so good, this is a friend´s bike

Cuadro: Clark Kent Titanium
Bielas: Cook Bros compact. Platos: Race Face. Tornillos: AC components rainbow
Eje pedalier: Race Face Ti
Pedales: Shimano SPD 525
Piñon: Tioga Titanium Cogset, 12-32, 8v
Desviador delantero: Shimano LX
Desviador Trasero: Precision Billet
Cadena: Shimano DuraAce
Ruedas: bujes Nuke Proof Carbon, radios DT revolution, llantas Mavic 217 
Cierres rápidos: Ringlé Twisters
Horquilla: Rock shox Judy SL, cartuchos Englund Total Air
Tija: Roox 
Sillín: 
Dirección: chris king
Potencia: Ringlé Zooka ahead, 120 5º
Manillar: Merlin Ti
Frenos: Shimano XTR M900 series (cantilever) con Ringlé Mojo hangers
Manetas freno: Machine Tech ZeroFlex
Manetas Cambio: Deore thumbies top mount
Cubiertas: Michelín atras, Ritchey Omega Bite WCS compound delante


----------



## harzkristall (Jul 6, 2006)

hi RIKIRIKI,

nice bike your friend has. it is a F12 frame. this used to be the clark kent entry level 
frame. unpolished/ brushed titanium tubing, non s-bend seatstays...

cheers 

uli


----------



## cmdrpiffle (May 8, 2004)

*yep*

That's the F-12.

After the recent posts, I went and looked and I still have the original Clark Kent brochure they sent when my first frame came. Spent quite a few years in the glovebox of my car, so it's a bit tattered. 
I'll see if I can scan it and post.

Cheers


----------



## unicog (Apr 27, 2007)

I just acquired a used CK - F14 (I think!) for a steal. What is the recommended fork travel that can be used with this frame? I presume no more than 80mm given its vintage? Thanks in advance for your advice.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

unicog said:


> I just acquired a used CK - F14 (I think!) for a steal. What is the recommended fork travel that can be used with this frame? I presume no more than 80mm given its vintage? Thanks in advance for your advice.


Without seeing the bike its hard to say, but 63-80mm is pretty safe.


----------



## wrob (Sep 5, 2007)

*Ck*

My C-K is an F-16 in the Excel steel version. Anyone know about this frame??


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

wrob said:


> My C-K is an F-16 in the Excel steel version. Anyone know about this frame??


Got any pics?


----------



## wrob (Sep 5, 2007)

*Ck*

No pics...I bought the frame around 1993. Steve Soderman did the paint. I had it done in Zebra. I haven't had any probs with the welds. It is super light and a little flexy. Climbs like a monkey. Paid $1500 for it back then.

I will try to get pics.

It seems that people either love or really hate the C-K bikes.

I like mine.

WR


----------



## chan1974 (Jul 31, 2007)

i owned a F14(abt 4 years, i think im the 3d or 4th owner) which traded away recently. i have a CK Road Bike too for 3 years .. 

Roadbike is a sandblast surface n purple decal wordings .. i assume its a lower end model base on what i see on F12(MTB)

i rides fine n the welds are just as sweet. i have converted to a SS w using a XT 8 speed RD as tensioner .. the final product isnt up yet. Will post a pix on it ..


----------



## chan1974 (Jul 31, 2007)

__
https://flic.kr/p/1455856340

heres my CK, thanks


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

*Back in the 80's...*

Maybe 88' or 89' I responded to a want ad post in the Denver paper for a Yeti Fro and it happened to belong to one of the few employees at Clark Kent. I don't recall who I purchased it from, but he must have been tall because it was a huge frame. It was a gem of a bike, turquoise with florescent yellow stem fork- full XT. I went to look at the bike (maybe on Colfax) at the CK shop, I recieved the tour, everything was steel at the time and for some reason I remember some kind of crazy paint schemes...is that true? Does anyone have any pictures of the older steel bikes?

-Mark


----------



## slimjoe (Dec 1, 2005)

Please WROB can you post up a pic of your steel CLARK KENT? Just picked up a steel CLARK KENT frame and really like to see another..Thanks.


----------



## Straymark (Mar 9, 2006)

I wonder if the frame finish and s-bend chainstays are the only difference in the F12? I've heard some complain that the s-bend makes them flex, so this may not. Mine is straight gauge tubing, I think only fat chance was butting Ti at the time (externally) so I assume all CKs were straight gauge.
Mark


----------



## mediascapegoat (Jul 20, 2007)

I found a Clark Kent from the other day. But could not find much info on it. Signed in graphics by Don Herr and Painter S.Soderman.


----------



## slimjoe (Dec 1, 2005)

*Any more info? Pleaaassssseee!!!*

Any more CLARK KENT F-16 or CRO MAG steel bike owners out there???

Really would like to gather a bit more information about these rare old bikes

Im restoring the one in the pics from above and i think its a really unusual but beautifully crafted frame:thumbsup:


----------



## carrrerakid (Apr 30, 2008)

*Clark Kent Details*

I own and still ride a Clark Kent F16. It was one of the first double butted Titanium frame sets. I have owned it since 1994 which was the last year of production before the company went belly up. It is light, old school cross country. This frame was made to custom specs with a longer tot tube and a short seat tube.


----------



## Eupneic (Mar 18, 2008)

*Decals anyone?*

I used to do work for Pat Clark. I have a bunch of frame decal sets if anyone needs some. I think the only color I have left is purple. PM me if you need some.

I have a titanium "wiggle tube" frame and a front triangle for one of the full suspension frames, also Ti. I also have other CK goodies like a Ti stem, bar ends, etc. Just wall hangers but nice looking stuff.


----------



## carrrerakid (Apr 30, 2008)

Here is a photo of mine. Real old school but great to ride. I would love to find a decal set but purple is not me. Do you have any others?


----------



## anandiheart (May 1, 2008)

*Any info on this one?*

I just picked this CK up from my dad's house where it's been sitting for 3-4 years. Any idea what model it is. I'm having a hard time finding info on the CK biked in general.


----------



## Eupneic (Mar 18, 2008)

*Here's my Ti CK "wiggle tube"*

Ti Clark Kent "Wiggle Tube" frame. This one was built in April of 95. Kind of cool and always good for a conversation piece on the trail.


----------



## cfox (Jun 19, 2008)

I have a Clark Kent AX-1 with a seat-tube that curves in over th rear wheel. It was built for Alexi Grewal back in Clark Kents hey-day. The paint and frame are very similar to yours, must be about the same era. I'll post a picture of it soon. Built it up around 1995 and have held onto it since. Still sports Shimano 600 F & R derailleurs. Pretty flexi steel, but good welds and serves as a great commuter 14 years later.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

cfox said:


> I have a Clark Kent AX-1 with a seat-tube that curves in over th rear wheel. It was built for Alexi Grewal back in Clark Kents hey-day. The paint and frame are very similar to yours, must be about the same era. I'll post a picture of it soon. Built it up around 1995 and have held onto it since. Still sports Shimano 600 F & R derailleurs. Pretty flexi steel, but good welds and serves as a great commuter 14 years later.


Not a bad history.

Build it back to spec when Alexi had it!


----------



## boki-san (Aug 10, 2008)

i have clark kent f-14 that i bought new in 1994, when i lived in alaska.

i lubs it.
it is beautifully made, and still going strong to this day.

i'm definitely old school, it's my main bike









_obligatory marginal photo_


----------



## Max Hc (Aug 13, 2005)

Here´s mine ...


----------



## C Miller (Aug 28, 2008)

*"Big" Clark Kent AX1*

This is not a mountain bike but still a CK. Had this built in early 90's right after the mag article on Alexi G's custom AX1 for the Coorslight team. It's a 64cm frame, Durace shifters, der., brakes, Mavic Crank, HS, and BB, Record hubs and Campy rims on sewups. It's still my roadie of choice and shares garage space with the MountainGoat Deluxe. Painted in Coorslight scheme, blue is Honda Tahitian Green, that electric blue the early civics were painted in.


----------



## CO_Steve (Sep 26, 2008)

*Clark Kent Steel*

Another steel Clark Kent.










I bought this used a couple of weeks ago because the history looked interesting and it had been redone a little while back with all XTR so the price was good just for the parts.
I love the way it rides so I'm going to redo the paint.

NoCoMoFo PM on the way about those decals.

Steve


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

boki-san said:


> _obligatory marginal photo_


WANT MOAR pictures of the CAT! :thumbsup:


----------



## boki-san (Aug 10, 2008)

banks said:


> WANT MOAR pictures of the CAT! :thumbsup:


ask and ye shall receive.

... and because he's beautiful, and a pic whore




























.... and for sport


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

*YEAH!!!!*

Mahalo!

eurowner


----------



## turkish_sp (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi,

this is my first post in this forum. I've bought a F14 frame back in the '95 and have used it a lot for six years, when i lost my interest in mountain biking. Now, I'm trying to get my right knee back into shape after surgery, so I decided to restore my old bike to her original aspect. 
Two months ago:









Right now:









I need a set of stickers, or at least, stickers measures, so I can order them in vinyl.

Luis


----------



## cmdrpiffle (May 8, 2004)

*Drool !*

Nice ride. On the decals, search thru this thread. I think I remember someone who mentioned they still had some original decals for sale. I believe they used to work in the CK shop.

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

NoCoMoFo said he had some decals in purple.


----------



## Max Hc (Aug 13, 2005)

My F-12 now full rigid:


----------



## haggis1978 (Nov 12, 2005)

*Cro Mag*

Here's my Clark Kent Cro-Mag. Was owned by slimjoe a while back and as far as i know this is the closest its came to being built since being restored. Think its from '94 but not 100% sure. Does anyone have any further info regarding this frame? Like what its made from, the previous owner mentioned Tange Prestige but i can't be sure.


----------



## cmdrpiffle (May 8, 2004)

*hard to tell*

Looks like the standard geometry for a F-14, curved chainstays and side of top-tube cable mounts. The sleeve under the top of the seatpost is consistent with a factory mod done on a lot of the titanium frames to prevent cracks at the junction of the top tube/seat tube. It however appears to be painted, which wiould be odd for Titanium, but not unheard of. I hadn't ever heard of this model being made of anything other than Ti, but could be wrong.

Time for the magnet test !

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## Erosbike (Feb 15, 2006)

This is my frame, I bought a guy with these stickers litespeed, my colleagues believe that not is a litespeed, this is a clark kent, but certainly do not know the model, since it is not signed anywhere.
What do you think it is? thanks!!!


----------



## Erosbike (Feb 15, 2006)

More...


----------



## harzkristall (Jul 6, 2006)

yep, i think you're right. this frame is a clark kent f14. 
if you browse the thread you can find several pictures of the same model.
have fun with it!


----------



## cmdrpiffle (May 8, 2004)

*Litespeed my a%%*

It's a Clark Kent, F14

Cheers


----------



## Max Hc (Aug 13, 2005)

Hi there mate, it´s deffo a Clark Kent F-14 ( as F.T.W. told you some time ago … Ji, Ji, Ji ... )



Best regards.

P.D. Will love to see your Ventana freshly repainted ¿ Green maybe ? …


----------



## Erosbike (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi my friend!!! :thumbsup:

Of course, i'm more relaxed and breathe relieved knowing what they own, thought it would be a decathlon, jejeje  
Now, on my Ventana, what they want to see, or Saltamontes, El Chquillo? I leave a link first.

http://www.foromtb.com/f9/ventana-saltamontes-alkon-factory-me-lo-reparo-151055-2.html

Happy trails!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## mtbg21 (Apr 29, 2009)

Does anyone know when the routing for the Clark Kents went from on the down tube to the top tube? If I remember from what I have read the Ti frames that had issues were from the later production and not the earlier, is that right? I am curious because I am looking at one shortly and want to make sure the welds are good. I am trying to find out as much as I can since the bike is an 1 1/2 hours away.


----------



## Max Hc (Aug 13, 2005)

Some more stuff for all of Clark Kent fans here ...

¿ Need new decals for your C K ? , this add maybe can help you ( Show us the result &#8230; )

Also, here´s the Europe´s importer catalog scan.

Best regards.


----------



## Erosbike (Feb 15, 2006)

Thank you!!!

Cheers


----------



## turkish_sp (Nov 11, 2008)

Almost ready:


----------



## Max Hc (Aug 13, 2005)

turkish_sp said:


> Almost ready:


****ing nice mate ... see ya soon.


----------



## Max Hc (Aug 13, 2005)

Here´s my renewed Clark Kent F-12


----------



## 76gator (Dec 11, 2012)

*clark kent decals*



Eupneic said:


> I used to do work for Pat Clark. I have a bunch of frame decal sets if anyone needs some. I think the only color I have left is purple. PM me if you need some.
> 
> I have a titanium "wiggle tube" frame and a front triangle for one of the full suspension frames, also Ti. I also have other CK goodies like a Ti stem, bar ends, etc. Just wall hangers but nice looking stuff.


I know the thread is ancient but if EUPNEIC happens to read this I'd love to acquire a head tube badge and set if decals.


----------



## jerrysneck (Nov 23, 2008)

here's mine...Does anyone know the year, or have another fat version? Mike Disney was nice enough to let me take this off his hands, he received it from Pat back in the day. Welded by Don Herr.


----------



## Bigbird949 (Feb 19, 2013)

I have a CK that is an actual Team Coors Light bike. Mine does not have the bent bottom seat tube. It is a 65cm ,with Campy C-record cranks and it had dura-ace sti brake lever style shifters and denver spoke tru-temper wheels. It used to have sew ups but after a encounter with a car it now has regular tube type wheels. I ride it quite a bit as it is so hard to find a bike that fits someone that is 6'8". Yours is the fist one I have seen like it. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 1, 2005)

Sorry if it has been mentioned before, but that Z link..it was the first anti squat type of short link that I can think of. The crazy thing was, it was just bolted on as a second gen suspension components and thinking back on it, it offered a multiple trajectory wheelpath since it still had seatstay pivots and upper linkage as well! LOL. It was the early days and perhaps it didn't have enough travel to feel strange or maybe no one noticed it. I'm guessing it wasnt designed into it. Back in my teenage years i raced against a kid that had one, and one dY he showed up with the Z link bolted on, clamped to the seat tube, to the best of my memory it was just added to his original frame. He said it pedaled fasted since it "sucked the rear end up when pedaling".


----------



## heyoldman (Jul 25, 2013)

*Ck f-14*



Singlecrack said:


> Hello all, I stumbled upon this thread by accident but since I'm here, I will post some photos of my 1.5 CK frames. The "whole" frame is a ti "wiggle" tube frame made near the end of CK. Just to debunk some of the rumors on this thread, I have never seen a broken ti frame from CK and this frame that I have has about ten years of riding on it with nothing but smiles!
> 
> The other frame is the front triangle to one of the freaky bolt together fullsuspension bikes that CK put out (originally under the Scott name). It was a bad idea but I can't exactly fault them for trying since it was in the early days of full suspension.
> 
> ...


I bought my Clark Kent F-14 in 1995 and have had no problems with it either. The fire roads in Northern California are not the most difficult but this Colorado made bike handles them very well. The smoothness of this hard tail is incredible. Due to other posts, I had to check the internal welds inside the seat post. I cleaned the inside with a shotgun tool and examined the inside with an led flashlight. ZERO evidence of any shoddy welding. The owner of the local bike shop where I bought it explained what was going on at Clark Kent. It was all about poor business practice and not the quality of it's bikes. I think you can break any bike if you ride it hard enough. In those days it was all about making the bike light, sturdy and at a price that riders could afford. All companies searched for the right balance.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

The first rule of the forum is PICTURES!


----------



## heyoldman (Jul 25, 2013)

Kind of a snarky reply to a first time poster...especially when PICTURES are not stated in your forum rules. I read them did you? In case you forgot... nothing 1)obscene 2)sexually oriented 3)hateful 4)threatening 5) violates any law. Goodbye MTBR


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

/\ huh? 

Oh, our MTBR VRC humor


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

heyoldman said:


> Goodbye MTBR


Oops.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

A bit thin skinned. Missed the smiley face I guess.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Wait, please! Thin-skinned guy with bad internet literacy, come back!

(...and post some pics!)


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Would it kill you guys to say "please"? Bunch of troglodytes.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

girlonbike said:


> Oops.


LOL! Nice work captain. 



heyoldman said:


> Kind of a snarky reply to a first time poster...especially when PICTURES are not stated in your forum rules. I read them did you? In case you forgot... nothing 1)obscene 2)sexually oriented 3)hateful 4)threatening 5) violates any law. Goodbye MTBR


Later *****, stay off the internet!


----------



## Max Hc (Aug 13, 2005)

Meawhile in Spain ... last variations on my F-12, now fully rigid.


----------



## bikes512 (Jul 7, 2009)

*My F-12*

Dear all,

Here's my F-12, found on Craigslist for a steal, ridden for several years and slowly updated/built up. She now sits like this in her current iteration.

Current build:
Small F-12 welded by Don Herr. 
CK silver no logo headset
Titec super phat head XC stem
Groovy Ti Luv Handles (best bar ever)
Microshift 9 speed thumbshifters
Avid Speed Dial Ultimate levers
ESI Chunky grips
Avid BB7 front and Single Digit Ultimate rear brake
Eriksen Sweetpost
Koobi Au saddle
Ritchey WCS carbon fork
XT front and XTR 970 rear derailleur, XTR cassette.
XT crank, XTR pedals
DT Swiss 240 wheelset with ZTR355 and DT 4.1 rims
Hans Dampf and Small Block 8 tires, tubeless with Stan's.

She's a quick, light, well-balanced ride. I hope she lasts another 20 years.


----------



## sbsbiker (Dec 1, 2007)

bikes512 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Here's my F-12, found on Craigslist for a steal, ridden for several years and slowly updated/built up. She now sits like this in her current iteration.
> 
> ...


A good Ti builder could add a disc tab for the rear brake. I did this to an old DBR Ti and love the upgrade.


----------



## jkepler (Apr 24, 2006)

*Chris...I have your clark kent frame section... I want to return it (10 years later)*



Singlecrack said:


> Sorry to get you excited about the topic here Dee eight. I do not claim to be an expert on CK's welding practices (you've figured this out by now) but the point I was trying to make was that CK did make some nice products. Although I can not personally verify this, I don't think there frame welding was entirely without the proper gas purging. Where you and I may find common ground is in the shady business practices leading to some short cuts in production process. We sold allot of CK frames and I still keep up with some people that have them. They are still in great shape and show no signs of cracking or other types of failure. (We warrantied countless numbers of broken Kleins and Stumpjupers bak in the day however.) I looked inside my head tube and seat tube and I can't see any of the signs you mention but it's 11 years old so who knows.
> 
> I also will hold strong to my opinion that frame failure was not the reason CK went out of business. I know that both Don Herr and Ivo were experienced welders and my assumption would be that (as you stated) financial issues may have led to short cuts but not from the beginning. They really did make some nice products.
> 
> ...


Chris....it's Jason. I want to return you frame section.

are you still out there?


----------



## nilspeder (Nov 1, 2016)

*CK Frame Decals*

Hi, do you still have those frame decals?

Thanks
Nils



Eupneic said:


> I used to do work for Pat Clark. I have a bunch of frame decal sets if anyone needs some. I think the only color I have left is purple. PM me if you need some.
> 
> I have a titanium "wiggle tube" frame and a front triangle for one of the full suspension frames, also Ti. I also have other CK goodies like a Ti stem, bar ends, etc. Just wall hangers but nice looking stuff.


----------



## topherpatino (Aug 20, 2017)

*Someone has decals!?*



nilspeder said:


> Hi, do you still have those frame decals?
> 
> Thanks
> Nils


Sorry to resurrect a kinda dead thread, but stumbled across this thread just after I picked up a circa 1994 steel F12 that's not in the best cosmetic shape. I'd love to brighten up the decals and seriously represent CK. If anyone has decals, please let me know!


----------



## fastkatanaboy (Oct 9, 2008)

My Clark Kent F-16 is up for sale or half trade for a hardtail 15"-16.5".
It is in amazing shape!

Clark Kent F-16 Titanium Full Suspension Frame - MTBR Classifieds


----------

